
Popular kids' tablet patched after flaws left personal data vulnerable - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/popular-kids-tablet-patched-after-flaws-left-personal-data-vulnerable/
======
RadioEnForce
These tablets might be the next big target for hackers/phishers. I would
imagine children make relatively easy targets for click-bait phishing links.
Stay safe, kids.

